# Hello



## cumminsclimber (May 13, 2009)

Hi guys,

I am new here and just wanted to saw hi to everyone. Figured I would post my first thread here of my ride.











Looking forward to getting to know you guys and learning alot more than i do now. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 13, 2009)

Welcome to AS...


----------



## 2000ssm6 (May 13, 2009)

Ummm, I would rather see a Duramax but nice truck!

Welcome


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 13, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> Ummm, I would rather see a Duramax but nice truck!
> 
> Welcome



Before long you won't be seeing either one....:greenchainsaw:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (May 13, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Before long you won't be seeing either one....:greenchainsaw:



Sad but true.


----------



## HorseShoeInFork (May 13, 2009)

cumminsclimber said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am new here and just wanted to saw hi to everyone. Figured I would post my first thread here of my ride.


I'm guessing here, but is it a 97'?


----------



## cumminsclimber (May 14, 2009)

Yeah yeah Yeah... my buddy has a Dmax, there fast and that is about it  but no there are really nice trucks. 

And yes it is a 97.. 5 speed with a few goodies under the hood and more to come! 

On its way to bein a pullin truck someday! getting ready to do my first hook this summer


----------



## cuttinstuff (May 15, 2009)

Nice truck and welcome to the site.


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069 (May 15, 2009)

nice mopar, and welcome to the site.


----------



## Darin (May 16, 2009)

beautiful for a '97


----------

